
New York pressures Tesla to open up Supercharger network - clouddrover
https://electrek.co/2019/07/23/new-york-pressures-tesla-to-open-up-supercharger-network/
======
Shivetya
This wasn't unexpected by many. Tesla put forth such a robust system that it
was obviously going to be a temptation for "do good government officials" who
want a feather in their cap regardless of how they get it. They will do this
out of "fairness" but the real game here is, getting all charging systems to a
point to where they are easier to tax. As in tax consumers to make up for the
losses in petrol taxes. Many states are already putting up yearly tag renewal
fees on EVs that are in some case excessive.

There are all sorts of regulatory pressures that can be brought to bear on
Tesla if they don't comply, changing the law is nothing to people like these
commissioners. They can simply make it to where systems that don't accept
Credit cards or support all models of cars pay additional fees or penalties.

~~~
clouddrover
You should probably read the article. Tesla wants a government hand out. The
government will give them a hand out as long as they use CCS plugs and any EV
can use the charger.

Sounds fair enough to me.

